# gps tracking?



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Is there any android app for your phone that will show an area that you have either spread fertilizer or sprayed pesticide? Want to spray the whole field without to much overlap or not spraying certain areas. Would like to be able to look at my phone and on small acres be able to see the path of the previous pass.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

i tried using phone with free apps then a paid app, but results were pretty bad. wound up buying the matrix 430 with the RXA-30 antenna. I think the antenna is the key, so the phone apps might have worked out if i attached it.


----------

